# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  "ميدو" يرد على هدف الإسرائيلي ويعطل ليفربول

## إبتسام السهم

*"ميدو" يرد على هدف الإسرائيلي ويعطل ليفربول* 

نشرت في 2009-01-29

 

رد اللاعب الدولي المصري، أحمد حسام، المعروف باسم ميدو، على هدف اللاعب الإسرائيلي في فريق ليفربول، يوسي بنعيون، في الدقائق العشر الأخيرة من المباراة، ليخرج فريقه الجديد، ويغان، متعادلاً بهدف لهدف، ويعطل أحلام ليفربول، ويبعده عن المنافسة على لقب البطولة.

----------


## LUCKY

ميدو عطل يوسي بنعيمون الاسرائيلي

بس لازم حسني مبارك يفتح معبر رفح

لنصره اخواننا في فلسطين 

في الكوره فلح المصري بس في السيايه صاروا خونه السياسيين المصريين 
تعاونوا مع اليهووود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروركـــــ

----------

